# Next Comms Research course



## L_Rpn (12 Sep 2005)

Hi all,

  I've got my OT in for INTOP and secondly Comms Research, although now I'm hoping I get picked up for 120 (291). I should have done it off the start instead of the Armoured Corps since I've got a background in audio engineering anyhow and don't mind being in front of a computer(with a purpose)

I'm just wondering if any of you know when the next couse is in Kingston and a bit of what to expect.

Thanks and take care


----------



## L_Rpn (13 Sep 2005)

Weird stuff, I could have sworn the series of posts right under mine weren't there 5 mins ago.
So much for situational awareness.
Disregard


----------

